# How often should I clean my terrarium?



## TK77 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello. I have a pygmy leaf chameleon (my first chameleon) and I have already ordered some springtails to help with the 'cleaning'. I would like to know how often should I clean the terrarium (completely empty it and wash it and everything in it) if I have the springtails.
Thank!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Once you get the springtails established (you might want to get some tropical woodlice, too) the answer is practically never! The springs and woods break down any wastes, and if you have live plants, they will take them up as nutrients. I've been running some of my 'bioactive' vivs (ones with live plants and cleaner bugs) for years without a complete clean out- I just wipe down the glass occasionally. Take a look in the Planted section of Habitats for some ideas.


----------



## TK77 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> Once you get the springtails established (you might want to get some tropical woodlice, too) the answer is practically never! The springs and woods break down any wastes, and if you have live plants, they will take them up as nutrients. I've been running some of my 'bioactive' vivs (ones with live plants and cleaner bugs) for years without a complete clean out- I just wipe down the glass occasionally. Take a look in the Planted section of Habitats for some ideas.


Thank you so much for your reply  I do have some live plants and an artificial one. It's good news to know it won't be necessary to dismantle the whole thing to clean it. I will clean the glass and put new leaves on the ground from time to time (I pick up the leaves from outdoors but I boil them and dry them before putting them in the vivarium. Thanks for the advice about getting the woodlice too. I'll get some as well


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

No worries. A bit more info would be useful to advise further, though; 1) What substrate are you using? If just Ecoearth or equivalent, it won't have much in the way of springtail and woodlouse nutrition, to start with, although the leaves will help. It's worth considering adding a pinch or two of fish flake into the top couple of cm to give them a start. 2) Do you have a drainage layer? I don't in a few of my tanks, but that means I have to pay special attention to watering etc to make sure they don't get too soggy, and I usually keep the soil shallow in those tanks. Any questions you still have yourself, feel free to ask! :2thumb:


----------



## TK77 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> No worries. A bit more info would be useful to advise further, though; 1) What substrate are you using? If just Ecoearth or equivalent, it won't have much in the way of springtail and woodlouse nutrition, to start with, although the leaves will help. It's worth considering adding a pinch or two of fish flake into the top couple of cm to give them a start. 2) Do you have a drainage layer? I don't in a few of my tanks, but that means I have to pay special attention to watering etc to make sure they don't get too soggy, and I usually keep the soil shallow in those tanks. Any questions you still have yourself, feel free to ask! :2thumb:


I have a first layer of hydroleca, then a layer of coco coir and then some organic fertilizer (no chemicals). On top of that I put the leaves. I will add some fish flakes as you said 
Thanks again!!


----------

